# Ms Molly’s choc ices



## Lanny (Apr 3, 2018)

kaylz posted a link recently for these at tesco. I can’t remember where she posted it & I can’t find it now.

They were only £1 for a box of 8 at tesco. I bought & tried one after my dinner just now. They are absolutely delicious, creamy ice cream & thin crisp chocolate. At only 72.88cals 8.94g carbs/one, it’s easy to budget it in.

I bought 2 boxes as I don’t know if this is the normal price & they are by far the kindest in carbs & cals I’ve seen in ice cream!

Thanks kaylz


----------



## Sally W (Apr 3, 2018)

Also if you want to make your own just blitz some frozen raspberries with cream &sweetener or bit of sugar in the food processor. Easy to do


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 3, 2018)

@Lanny I think that's going to be the regular price as it doesn't say they are on offer on the website  xx


----------



## Lanny (Apr 3, 2018)

Ah! Sally W. Good idea. 

Thanks, Kaylz


----------



## trophywench (Apr 4, 2018)

Where's the chocolate in your recipe, Sally?  LOL


----------



## Sally W (Apr 5, 2018)

trophywench said:


> Where's the chocolate in your recipe, Sally?  LOL


Don’t eat chocolate


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 5, 2018)

@Sally W TW was only asking as you stated you could make your own 'choc ice' which obviously contains chocolate  xx


----------



## Sally W (Apr 5, 2018)

Didn’t spot the choc ice bit but I do eat chocolate. Was only joking


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 5, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Didn’t spot the choc ice bit but I do eat chocolate. Was only joking


I figured as you've mentioned Hotel Chocolat on numerous occasions! haha xx


----------



## Sally W (Apr 5, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> I figured as you've mentioned Hotel Chocolat on numerous occasions! haha xx


----------



## chaoticcar (Apr 5, 2018)

Make @Sally W Ice cream, freeze then dip in melted high cocoa chock 
  CAROL


----------

